# Ntl Organization of Women Endorse Obama/Biden! Ouch!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Have you all heard?

From the *Independent:*



> America's largest women's rights organisation delivered a snub to Sarah Palin's history-making candidacy yesterday by endorsing Barack Obama and Joe Biden's bid for power.
> 
> The National Organisation for Women (NOW) is 500,000 strong and hugely influential. *The feminist organisation almost never supports a presidential candidate, but the Alaska governor's Christian fundamentalist faith and her opposition to abortion rights has forced its hand.* Other women's rights organisations are also campaigning against Governor Palin, pushed along by a spontaneous anti-Palin movement among women.
> 
> In Alaska at the weekend, a Welcome Home rally for Mrs Palin was dwarfed by a demonstration organised by Alaska Women Reject Palin, which was held on the lawn of a downtown Anchorage library.


Ouch.

Think about that. The freakin' *National Organization for Women DIDNT endorse* the ticket with a woman on it!

Spin Away folks... I'd love to hear the excuses.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

hahaha sounds like BS to me.. :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Spin Away folks... I'd love to hear the excuses.


No excuses, but I will tell you how things are and how American women will see this betrayal. 
Palin doesn't fit their liberal agenda. This organization has gone from concern for women to strictly political. I don't think they will like the outcome of turning on their own and eating them. 
You say "hugely influential". I think that will change when women understand that this organization doesn't give a rat about them. The organization is promoting a liberal agenda and when a woman doesn't fit their mold they will back stab her. Unfortunately for them the women of America will see it and their organization will feel a loss of credability. Poor move on their part. 
All you have to do is ask yourself why they liked Hillary and why they don't like Palin. It really very elementary.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

buckseye said:


> hahaha sounds like BS to me.. :wink:


Kind of like there were a million men at the Million Man March".


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Its right there in the article. Apparently to be a strong, uninhibited woman, you have to support the merciless slaughter of unborn children.

I support a womans right to choose. Its just that I support her right to choose not to have sex.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I am not surprised one bit. The typical womens rights activists are nothing like Sarah Palin. Why would they side with someone who finds happiness in life and lives it to the fullest?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Don't you have to be really bad looking to be considered a true activist? The coyote ugly type? Aaah now I see why Palin isn't welcome into the fold.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

jgat said:


> I am not surprised one bit. The typical womens rights activists are nothing like Sarah Palin. Why would they side with someone who finds happiness in life and lives it to the fullest?


bingo! 8)


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

He Pingping from Inner Mongolia, China's autonomous region, the world's smallest man sits underneath Svetlana Pankratova from Russia, the Queen of Longest Legs, as they pose at Trafalgar Square in London, Tuesday, Sept. 16, 2008. Pingping, born with primordial dwarfism, holds the Guiness World Record for the smallest man at 74.61 cms (2 feet and 5.37 inches) and Pankratova holds the Guiness World Record for the longest leg of any woman at 132 cms (4 feet 4 inches) in length

Out of the blue!! :lol:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

It would certainly appear being the world's smallest man has it's advantages ! :wink:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

she sure is tall.

nose to nose your toes is in it.

toes to toes your nose is in it.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

to paraphrase an ex-president "it all depends on what your definition of "it" is..."
Jim


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

> Think about that. The freakin' National Organization for Women DIDNT endorse the ticket with a woman on it!


Good thing..........did you think they would have endorsed a REAL WOMAN that shoots MOOSE and didn't have an abortion when she knew she was pregnant with a child that would be special?

Maybe they'd invite her to one of their bra burning meetings so Palin can tell them what it takes to get pregnant to begin with :wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> Maybe they'd invite her to one of their bra burning meeting so Palin can tell them what it takes to get pregnant to begin with :wink:


 :lol: dd:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The way some of them look I would worry about them getting someone pregnant. 
It's becoming a confusing world for an old geezer like me. I was in Minneapolis on business a few years ago. A friend was taking me to dinner and we had to walk from his place of business to this authentic German restaurant. We had to cross a street called Hennepin avenue. On that avenue we walked by a bar called the Golden Worm. Strange name for a bar I said to him. He just sort of smiled. Then we met these three realy ugly women. I said "man look at those three ugly women coming down the street". He says shhhhh those aren't women. Sure glad I live in North Dakota.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Golden Worm is the Minneapolis headquarters for N O W :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> > Think about that. The freakin' National Organization for Women DIDNT endorse the ticket with a woman on it!
> 
> 
> Good thing..........did you think they would have endorsed a REAL WOMAN that shoots MOOSE and didn't have an abortion when she knew she was pregnant with a child that would be special?
> ...


ABBK,

Good to see you are still around! Been a while!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Recovering from Caribou and Moose hunting.
Scored on both....should help us get through the winter....Now I need some firewood :thumb:


----------

